# Pack goat people in Utah?



## Mt Nebo Goats (May 18, 2012)

I just got my first pack goat about a month ago and I'm excited. I do a lot of hunting and the areas we hunt are not easy short hikes. I've wanted to get some goats for many years now. I want to hunt smarter and not harder, and not kill my self in the process. I'm really impressed about this website and forum! I was wondering if there was very many goat owners in Utah? If anyone has any good advice for a beginner like my self, please reply to this post. Thanks


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm in Salt Lake City. Come on up and we'll do breakfast at Virg's Saturday.


----------



## dvelarde4 (Sep 13, 2012)

I am new to pack goating, and have yet to get my first goat. I am having a hard time finding a good pack goat breeder around Utah, I currently live in riverton. Any Suggestions?


----------



## jeep (Jan 18, 2011)

I live up North in Hooper in Weber Co. There is another from Hooper on this forum as well. Theres a few around the Northern part of the state I believe. Utah Co. and Cache Co. for example. I got my first packgoat from a dairy goat breeder in S. Jordan. He's a Saanen, fairly big and gentle. Look up Drake Family Farms, that's where I got mine. He's 3 now and I haven't made it out much this year but he's been a great goat for me. There is a packgoat breeder in Tooele, you can look them up too. They go by the name of High Uinta Packgoats. Then there is Bob in SLC, he definately has the most interesting posts on the forum. Anyway theres a handful of us, Welcome to the world of goats!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Howdy dvelarde4

This Dave with Trinity Pack Goats. Good to see you made it on here. I was hoping you would find some locales that could point you in the right direction. Although the thought of having some of our packers all the way down in Utah, Id rather you save you a long trip and see if you cant get hooked up near by  Let me know things work out near you. Good luck.


----------



## vigilguy (Dec 12, 2008)

I currently live in Northern Utah, give me a shout.

Charlie Jennings
435-764-1111
[email protected]


----------



## vigilguy (Dec 12, 2008)

jeep said:


> I live up North in Hooper in Weber Co. There is another from Hooper on this forum as well. Theres a few around the Northern part of the state I believe. Utah Co. and Cache Co. for example. I got my first packgoat from a dairy goat breeder in S. Jordan. He's a Saanen, fairly big and gentle. Look up Drake Family Farms, that's where I got mine. He's 3 now and I haven't made it out much this year but he's been a great goat for me. There is a packgoat breeder in Tooele, you can look them up too. They go by the name of High Uinta Packgoats. Then there is Bob in SLC, he definately has the most interesting posts on the forum. Anyway theres a handful of us, Welcome to the world of goats!


Clay Zimmerman of High Uinta Packgoats RENTS goats, and has since moved to Evanston, WY. He is not a breeder, FYI.


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

Hey All,

I live up North of Ogden a little bit. Here is my opening post:

http://www.packgoatforum.com/f9/new-inspired-northern-utah-1724/

As noted, I have been doing much research & while I have a home on a half acre lot...it is in the city & it is a far cry from enough space. I am trying to work out some kind of symbiotic relationship with someone locally and very close on the North Bench so that I can invest in some goats. Reading all this amazing info is killing me! ...as I'm really looking forward to the day when we can hike, camp, hike pack with them. That said, the question is do I get some bottle babies and wait & work with them from day one. (Best) While this will be fun, likely the best in the long run & I would really enjoy the process...the wait will kill me.  Or get some older goats so that my kids and I can get started with ASAP (before my kids are gone) Hmmm...maybe a couple of each?

Hope to meet some of you all & your crew at some point.

Take care!

TOU


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

Hey TOU. Be sure to join http://groups.yahoo.com/group/utahpackgoats/ which is an email group for Utah pack goat people (Well I'm trying to get it going-- only a few members so far). Its for announcing hikes and invites, stuff for sale or whatever.


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

Will do, thx!


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

I have since added my first two Pack goats and am having a ball. Even got a chance to hike before & after the snow started flying here boys are loving it.


Any other Utahns?


----------



## murdock (Jan 1, 2014)

I just purchased my first 4 pack goats a week ago. I'm in Bountiful and looking forward to utilizing this forum to learn all I can.


----------

